# Malone Kayak Carrier



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

These are new, but they are being sold as excellent, as they have sat in the shop and gather dust and a few scuffs.

They retail for $159.95 All hardware is included, just not pictured.

$100 shipped.


Saddle Up Pro Kayak Roof Rack

Capacity: 1 kayak or paddleboard (max 80 lbs.)
Nylon frame with stainless steel hardware
High-density TPR rubber (front) & 1/4" felt (rear) padding
5"W x 6.5"L x 8"H
Lifetime warranty
Includes:
2 high-grip sling saddles
2 felt-padded rear saddles
4 Universal JAWZ fit mounting adaptors
2 12' cam buckle load straps


----------

